# Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo


Wenn in Ägypten die Flip-Flops schmilzen und Spiegeleier auf Autodächern gekocht werden wird es auch für uns wieder Zeit dieses schöne Land zu bereisen.


Die Wintermonate waren ja ziemlich zäh. Das Wasser hatte jetzt so 26-27 Grad am Riff und der Lagune zum Teil über 30.


Morgens Sonnenaufgang 04:45 bei 30 Grad 

Ab 8 Uhr waren es stets 40 Grad und mehr und das hielt bis spät in die Nacht an.





Ging am ersten Tag abend mal kurz Spinnfischen am Riff. Wasserstand weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr. Auf jedenfall kaum Welle und so gabs nur einen kleineren Zackenbarsch den ich direkt wieder freigelassen hab. 



Nächster Morgen wir trampen an unsere Lagune. Das Wiedersehen mit Grossvater Saed gestaltete sich ausgesprochen fröhlich. Kurzer Tee und check der Lage und auf gehts. Wir wollen auf Bonefish angeln und gucken vielleicht haben die Rochen auch Lust. Im Winter waren die Bones komplett weg. Die mögen das kalte Wasser dann nicht. 

Wir bestücken 3 Ruten mit Sardinen und legen die auf Grund.
Es dauert auch nicht lang als die erste Ruten sich krum macht.
Der Spuk dauert 2 Sekunden. Schnur durch#c
Irgendwie bimmelt dann nur Kleinfisch und so gehen wir wieder nach rund 2 Stunden. Wir laufen zurück und sind danach komplett am Arsch. Die Sonne steht im Zenit und brennt auf den Planeten. Heiss heiss und noch heisser.
Am Abend Spinnfischen am Riff. 30 Minuten werfe ich bei Ebbe und kaum Welle und so gibt so folglich auch kein Fisch.


Nächster morgen am Riff. Ebbe und kaum Welle. Ich machs kurz nada. Fische auch höchstens 1 Stunde.. 

Lagune von 17- 20.30 Uhr. Dunkel wird es so gegen 19 Uhr. 

Ich glaube es ging nix. Trotzdem schöner Tag dort. Auf dem Rückweg sehen wir noch viele kleine Rochen, Muränen und Kraken. Direkt am Ufer Wasser keine 15cm tief. Toll!


Morgens am Riff erstmal paar kleine Hornhechte gefangen. Wellen kommen. Die bleiben dann meist paar Tage.. Das macht Hoffnung#6
Mittags an der Lagune fangen wir viele Fische in Portionsgröße. Lustig. Ich richte die erste Rute und werfe sie rein. Schon beim Schnurspannen hängt der erste Bonefish dran Mit 40cm kein Riese aber gefangen in 4 Sekunden
Wir wollen heute größere Fische mitnehmen für Saed...... Ja auf jedenfall flutscht mir der Fisch aus der Hand und ist weg.#q
Das gleiche passiert mir mit so einem Tigerfisch der auch so 40cm hatte#q
Man notiere und merke sich. Mache Bilder mit Fischen stets an Land. 4 gute zum Essen landen bei Saed.
Heute war Action. Zwar nix grosses aber toll.


Nächster morgen ich schaue zum Meer. Flut mit hohen Wellen. Hab bissl verpennt und so beeile ich mich. Yeah so mag ich das. Flut und Wellen die brechen. Heute sind Fische da. Ich spüre es!!!!! Die Wellen sind riesig!!

Ich fische erst an meinen normalen Spot. Der ist ziemlich safe in Sachen Hänger und Fische landen.. Aber da geht erstmal nix auf meinen Jig. Mein Tackle besteht aus einer Daiwa BG 5000 bespult mit 0,17 geflochten in rot. Rute ne Savage Gear MPP 2 

2,40 rund 80 Gramm. 0.40 Flurocarbon rund 1,20m.
Alles erstmal nix für große Fische am Riff. Köder nen schlanken Jig mit 60 Gramm.
Wechsel den Spot. Hier ist es gefährlich. Es ist deutlich flacher und vorallem stehen überall Korallenblöcke aus dem Wasser.
Als beim zweiten Wurf dort mein Köder in der brechenden Welle tanzt seh ich nur kurz silber und dann geht die Post ab.
Und die hat Expresspakete an Board.:vik:
Alter Schwede. Bis zur Hüfte fast im Wasser. Alle Sekunden brechen große Wellen gegen die man sich stellen muss. Unter den Füßen saugefährliche Löcher mit Rasierklingen und am Ende deiner eher leichten Rute hängt was richtig fettes!!!!!:vik:
Zur keiner Zeit war ich safe.. das Adrinalin dort am Riff bei sowas ist gigantisch. Leute ich habs nach einigen Minuten geschafft unter den Umständen meinen bis dato größten Bluefin-Trevally zu fangen und erfolgreich zu Landen. Verdammt gut genährt glitzerte er am Strand. Erstmal daneben gehockt, Kippe an und ausruhen. Nachm dritten Zug, ich schau in die Wellen neeee gibt es doch nicht.. seh ich noch mehr in der Größe durch die Wellen sausen:k Kippe weg und rein ins Getümmel.. Baam erster Wurf und wieder schreit die Daiwa#6 Aber was ist????? Fisch weg:c
Egal wieder rein den Jig... 20 Würfe nix.. Dann wieder in der brechenden Welle Einschlag. Heftig!Heftig! Die Daiwa läuft und läuft und läuft und hört garnicht mehr auf. Hab genug Schnur kein Problem. Nach gefühlten 30Sekunden Vollabzug plötzlich
Stop. Schnur lose?! Ich kurbel und kurbel gefühlt nur die Schnur ein ohne Köder als plötzlich wieder die Post abgeht. Leider nur kurz und wusste ich was passiert war. Fisch ging wohl ins Freiwasser und als er merke da geht nix ist der zurück ans Riff um den Köder loszuwerden.. Denke es war ein großer Barracuda, denn die Trevalleys machen das sonst nicht.. 

Schade.
Als dann nix mehr geht versuche ich den gefangen Bluefin-Trevally in Rucksack zu bekommen. Hab im Hotel Sonderbestellung. Der Fisch passt aber nicht hinein 

Trag ihn dann so.. Arme werden länger und länger...puh. zudem immer hochhalten weil er sonst am Boden streift.

Der geht an den Hotelmanger. Er frage mich gleich nach Ankunft nach Fisch und staunte nicht schlecht als ich ihm das Ding aufn Bürotisch legte
Danach brauchten ich und die Daiwa erstmal Pause:q



Wir sind dann auch von früh morgens bis spät unterwegs. 1000Km dorch die Wüste Ägyptens. Entlang stundenlang am Roten Meer von dort durch die Berge zum Nil. Alle 20 Minuten verändert sich die Landschaft dort. Es ist unbeschreiblich wenn man es nicht selber gesehen hat. Erster Stop eine von Ägyptens Millionenstädten direkt am Nil. Qena. Dort tobt das Leben. Für uns Europäer wohl ein absolutes Chaos neben und auf der Strasse. Mir gefällt das. Sooooo geil:l
Wir fahren weiter. Es wird immer ländlicher den Nil entlang. Es ist so grün...so schön!!! Millonen Palmen, Zuckerrohr, Mangos und und und. Irgendwann kommen wir auch an. Ziel. Einen Freund besuchen und den Finger in Nil halten.
Wir verbringen paar Stunden dort. Essen direkt am Nil mit spektakulärer Aussicht. Fahren mit der Filuke auf dem Nil und lernen gefühlt 559 Familien und ihre Häuser kennen. Einmalig! Ägypten purer geht es nicht!!!!!!!!!#6
Nach endloser lebensgefährlicher Heimfahrt kommen wir an und sind dementsprechend tot. Am Nil hatte es locker 46 Grad
Übrigens wir haben für die Strecke zweimal getankt. 1000Km für 14 Euro! 


Nächster morgen die Wellen sind noch da fang ich gleich nen mini Hornhecht. Kurze Zeit später verliere ich einen etwas größeren. Paar Würfe und Meter weiter fang ich einen guten Orange-spottet-Trevalley oder wie die heissen.. Rund 1 Kg.
Und in den nächsten Minuten verliere ich zwei ähnlicher Größe beim Landen. 1 größer einer kleiner. Beim Landen dort verliere ich die meisten Fische. 50 Meter laufen durch das Wasser mit Fisch am Haken. Gefährliche Löcher und und und.
Viele einfach viele schütteln sich da los.


Egal am letzten Tag doch noch was erspinnt! Super!!!


Am Mittag wollen wir nochmal an die Lagune. Wir haben noch viele Sardinen, Tintenfisch und Garnelen im Zimmer. 

Wir fahren mittlerweile nurnoch mit dem Taxi hin. An laufen ist nicht zu denken. Viel zu heiss. Um 15:30 hat es wo wir angeln 45 Grad und es geht KEIN Wind. KEIN Lüftchen. Wasser in der Lagune um die 30 Grad und null Abkühlung!!!

Wir kepieren halb. Glaub mir. Schön ist anderst.


Sind nicht lang da als eine Rute kurz bimmelt. Da ich noch am richten bin beachte ich das nicht weiter. Als ich dann da fertig bin kontroliere diese Rute. Ich kurbel dann immer sehr langsam weil ich wissen möchte ob der Köder noch dranhängt. Ja jedenfalls plötzlich Widerstand und Druck ganz komisch.. Fisch! Rochen? Ja.. und dann... ********... ne große Schildkröte an einer Flosse|bigeyes Häh wie das???????????
*******!! Wir brauchen ne Zeit um sie Richtung Ufer zu bekommen. Frau wartet schon und packt sie.. Die wert sich natürlich kräftig und macht Theater....ich schmeiß die Rute und Sand renn hin und mach den Haken raus...Hamdullah/Gott sei Dank!!!!


Also wie des passieren konnte ist mir echt ein Rätzel!!!
Der restliche Abend vergeht ohne Fisch an Land aber es ist trotzdem Aktion weil dauert die Ruten runterzerren aber nix hängen bleibt... Egal.....


Ich habe schöne verdammt heise Tage gehabt. Wie jeden Urlaub hier einen knaller Fisch gefangen für mich und jede Menge Spass gehabt.


Leider hab ich am vorletzten Tag die Gopro verloren.. Hab noch ne Menge Handybilder.. Aber die besten sind halt weg 


 Bilder kommen im Laufe der nächsten Stunden.
Unterwasserbilder von Schildkröten, Riesenbarrcudas, Riff und Millionen Fischen sind leider weg. Ebenso die besten Fisch und Angelbilder.. Egal.. Hoffe sie gefallen Euch.



Danke fürs Lesen!!


----------



## ralle (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Da wird mir ja schon beim lesen warm -- äh heiß !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Klasse Benny. Das freut mich für dich! Aber wie zum Henker hast du deine Gopro verloren #d


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Habe grad Technische Probleme#t


Zum warm werden vielleicht das hier.. Bis Ende gucken bitte


https://youtu.be/VEm3pSho2gI


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*






Blick Richtung Hotel..Dieser Abstand ist okay..den halte ich auch ein!






Bilder täuschen.. der macht viele Mäuler satt!

 Bluefin-trevally--ca. ca.!4 Kg oder mehr. Mit so Rute unter den Umständen.. soooooooooooooooo geil


Internet spinnt grad.. dauert ewig. 



Sorry


----------



## Lorenz (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Petri! #6


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*







Die machen an leichtem Gerät auch Spass.. 











Taxi muss hier nicht zwingend ein Auto sein:l


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*


----------



## banzinator (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Tolle Berichte, tolle Bilder. 
Wie immer !!! :m


Weiter machen :vik:


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*







Einsiedlerkrebse wollen auch ihre Steuer


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Zu 5.!!!
Mit Baby|kopfkrat


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*


----------



## Krallblei (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Schöne Schreibe haste 

Danke fürs teilhaben lassen an deinen Erlebnissen #6

Ich will dich gar nicht weiter vom posten abhalten |wavey:


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Super Bericht. Danke fürs Teilen!!!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Danke für den Bericht. Klasse wie immer...#6

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ollidi (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Super geschriebener Bericht und schicke Bilder #6

Reizen würde mich das auch mal... Aber diese Temperaturen... Da fange ich ja beim Lesen schon an zu schwitzen #h


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Super Bericht ! Wahnsinn wie man bei deinen berichten mit einsteigt wenn man sie liest.


----------



## Heilbutt (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Hammerbericht aus einer Ecke der Welt, die die meisten von uns erst mal mit allem außer Angeln verbinden!?!#6

Klasse, liest sich super!

Was hat es mit dem Abstand zu dem Hotel auf sich?
Hab ich nicht ganz kapiert?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Krallblei (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Mario und ich haben es übertrieben das letzte Mal.
Wir waren zu nah am Hotel zum Fischen.
Da gab's bissl Stress.


Danke euch


----------



## t-dieter26 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Klasse Bericht Benny , und klasse trevally , fetten Glückwunsch.Den habe ich in der Coraya Bay nebenan mal beim schnorcheln gesehen .   

Das Bild mit dir auf dem Kamel ist einfach geil....


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Bei Vollmondflut kannst vom Kamel aus Spinnfischen vom Ufer!! Und bei Ebbe an der Riffkante.
Leider haben beide Kamele Angst vor Angelruten und dem Peitschengeräusch. Schade das wäre lustig


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Wie landet man einen Fisch, wenn man auf einem Kamel sitzt? :q


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wie landet man einen Fisch, wenn man auf einem Kamel sitzt? :q






Mit dem kameltauglichen Kescher der Firma CamelNet :vik:


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Im Idealfall beisst das Kamel zu und trägt ihn an Land 

CamelNet:q


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Hammergeil! Das Kamelbild hat das Zeug zum Angelfoto des Jahres!


----------



## Krallblei (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hammergeil! Das Kamelbild hat das Zeug zum Angelfoto des Jahres!




 Oder meine Frau dahinter mit Gepäck aufm Esel :m:m


----------



## Zander70 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Richtig, richtig klasse. Ägypten ist zwar nicht mein Land, aber nach Deinem Bericht bin ich richtig angefixt |supergri


----------



## Krallblei (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 2*

Huhu


Ach die Tage ist wieder so schön warm draußen:l
Da kommen Errinnerungen hoch..


Aber ehrlich die Hitze jetzt grad ist nix im Vergleich zu Ägypten.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

